# 100% het Amel Housies have hatched!



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

hey everyone,
hardly ever post here but this is exciting news lol
had a clutch of 9 100% het for amelanistic Cape House Snakes (l. capensis) hatch awesome stuff - i say 9 hatched, 7 hatched 2 are just poking their heads out - so thats hatched enough to be included for me :lol2
heres a pic of a couple of the babies together









and, as an added bonus, mom's double clutching with another bunch of het amels 









so, its a good day for me 

more pics to come as they have their first sheds 

Erik


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

awww congratulations can't wait for ours to hatch thats if there gonna


----------



## lero (Jan 15, 2008)

Aww, their so tiny. 

Congratulations!!!

Alex


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks folks 
evilangel - good luck with your eggs its amazing to see the babies in the inc haha


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

ah bless mate . They are ace loking babies . and BTW they are either het or not , not 100% haha . congrats mate


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oooh Erik many congrats  I want


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

haha Niki - i know but 100% het is just a force of habit now lol

and Britt its been agees since i saw you about! how you doing?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Heya hunny - things are getting better thanks  Been busy as always starting my won business from home and hubby had a bad year so far health wise but we are bearing up 

How are you and your mum etc all doing hun - okay I hope xx


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

good glad to hear its getting back to relative normality
we're both fine so far so good this year

egg update - 12 fertile laid


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

congrats erik. (for the fifth time )

Now i have commented on them at all possible angles, *evil laugh*


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

excellent mate:no1:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes Tom you have a nack for finding me lmao
cheers Captain  lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

they have all hatched
little stunners!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i cant believe how tiny they are lol..
nice to see tho


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

well done erik...

xx


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks folks


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

well done mate. I was talking to you on CB bout these ( on your thread) :flrt:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

yea, i remember - i got pics etc up on there too
cheers


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Yeah! I just watched ya youtube videos. Nice job mate. :2thumb: Cheers for the paint brush trick! : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, cool.. got a link for that erik?


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks herp boi 

Nige: i have 2
the removal of Nyokas most recent clutch
YouTube - 08 Clutch #3

& a short video of the hatchlings
YouTube - 08 clutch#1 - hatchlings

also, for some reason i dont get email notifications to this thread? any ideas why folks?


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

and this is where i got the paintbrush idea from, makes sure the eggs get good humidity
YouTube - 2008 clutch # 17 - part 1 ( clip 1 )


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonbreeder said:


> and this is where i got the paintbrush idea from, makes sure the eggs get good humidity
> YouTube - 2008 clutch # 17 - part 1 ( clip 1 )


i spray mine.. not many people like it, but works for me


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

yea, i mist the sphagnum moss around the eggs too, but not the eggs directly

its a case of doing what works well for yourself as you well know so long as your animals are happy and healthy then its all good if you ask me


----------

